# My 1966 Batmobile build/diorama



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My all time favorite Batmobile, The Adam West car, followed by the 89 Batmobile, is seen here customized with a lowered suspension, a new aluminum beacon, aluminum rims and Rocket Launchers and hand painted glowing cerise(not red, not orange)stripes to reflect the car as it was seen in the production of the series Hand waxed to a high gloss.











And my Diorama...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


>


The original car was a work of art, and your model reflects that high art in every detail. Supremely well done!
Love the waxing too!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> The original car was a work of art, and your model reflects that high art in every detail. Supremely well done!
> Love the waxing too!


Again, I can't thank you enough for your kind words Chris, very much appreciated!


----------



## Norbert Ossner (Mar 5, 2017)

very cool


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Holy nice Batmobile Batman..... hehehehe...... is this the Round2 kit?

Steph


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I like it. Always enjoy seeing the 1966 Batmobile.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I really like it, especially the diorama.


----------

